# Chuck Roast  (SV Pulled Beef)



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2021)

*Chuck Roast  (SV Pulled Beef)*​


We finally got some Beef at decent prices, during this Pandemic, so I had to buy a bunch!
One hunk was this  2.34 LB Chuck Roast, on sale for $2.99.

So I put a packet of Lipton's Beefy Onion on both sides of the meat, into the bag, and sealed it up.
Then into the SV @ 165° for 30 hours. Just right for Pulling Beef.

I’ll fill in what we did, above each Pic below.



Thanks for stopping By,

Bear




A 2.34 lb Chucky @ $2.99 a pound:







Sealed with Lipton's Beefy Onion Soup Mix on both sides:






Into my Sous Vide Supreme, set at 165°:






Pulled out after 30 hours:






All Pulled apart with 2 forks:






Starting First Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Gravy under & on top of 2 slices of Italian Bread:






Then cover both slices of Bread with Pulled Beef:






Then Gravy on top of the Meat, then another slice of Bread, and more Gravy on top of that:






Still Hungry, so I made a One Bread Slice Sammy to back the First Big one up:






Some Steak Fries in my #360 prior to it's retirement:






Second Night's Hot Roast Beef Sammy, with Fries & Gravy on the Fries:  MMMMMmmmmmmm......................    .    .     .     .     .     .






Third Night's Supper of Pulled Beef on a Kaiser Roll, with Kelchner's Creamy Horseradish Sauce, and a Dill Pickle Spear:


----------



## robrpb (Apr 2, 2021)

Bear, you've done it again. That looks great. I'm going to have to use my sous vide more.

Rob


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 2, 2021)

That's great in every way!  Delicious on all counts.  Now I'm getting hungry, and I just ate! Great work.
We have sandwiches with the gravy when I smoke a top or bottom round Roast, and it's the best.  We vac seal leftovers, freeze and repeat during the week or next.  Tastes exactly the same after vac seal, freeze, etc.  One of our favorites.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 2, 2021)

That's some fine down home comfort food John, I'd be all over that dish, Like! RAY


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 2, 2021)

That last pic reminds me of an Arby’s roast beef sandwich with horsey sauce. Nice Bear!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 2, 2021)

Damn that looks good. I suddenly just became starving all of the sudden. That's my kind of meal right there. BIG LIKE!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dang that all looks amazing!! I love roast beef every way you did it there. That’s a heck of a price on it too!! I’ll have to try some in the SV next time.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 2, 2021)

Great looking roast beef, love the Lipton Onion soup mix, looks nice and juicy . Just perfect looking roast, And the multitudes of meal ideas , nice as always
David


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 2, 2021)

That looks excellant Bear!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks good as always bear. I love me some gravy!!


----------



## gary s (Apr 2, 2021)

Dang !!  that looks good

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice looking sammies bear. I'm still not sold on the SV thing though.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 2, 2021)

Sure looks tasty. I would have stocked up on chuckies for that $$$.


----------



## checkdude (Apr 3, 2021)

That sure looks good,  I must try to use mine more often. Better planing is in order for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Bear, you've done it again. That looks great. I'm going to have to use my sous vide more.
> 
> Rob



Thank You Rob!!
This is Great like this, and Mrs Bear is Happy for No Smoke.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> That's great in every way!  Delicious on all counts.  Now I'm getting hungry, and I just ate! Great work.
> We have sandwiches with the gravy when I smoke a top or bottom round Roast, and it's the best.  We vac seal leftovers, freeze and repeat during the week or next.  Tastes exactly the same after vac seal, freeze, etc.  One of our favorites.



Thank You Mike!!
Yup, this always re-heats up Great !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks good . 30 hours is right where I like the chucks .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's some fine down home comfort food John, I'd be all over that dish, Like! RAY



Thank You Ray!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Central PA Cowboy said:


> That last pic reminds me of an Arby’s roast beef sandwich with horsey sauce. Nice Bear!



Thank You Neighbor!!
I'd have to say these were at least a Tad Better.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Ray!!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear
> ...



I believe it. Just reminded me of them because of the horsey sauce.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn that looks good. I suddenly just became starving all of the sudden. That's my kind of meal right there. BIG LIKE!




Thank You John!!
This one hits Me like that more than most of my Smokes.
Been one of my Favorite Meals since I was a Kid, back in the Mid--1900s.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Dang that all looks amazing!! I love roast beef every way you did it there. That’s a heck of a price on it too!! I’ll have to try some in the SV next time.




Thank You Much!!
You'll Love it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking roast beef, love the Lipton Onion soup mix, looks nice and juicy . Just perfect looking roast, And the multitudes of meal ideas , nice as always
> David




Thank You David!!
I got the "Lipton Onion Soup Mix" Idea from My Friend Chopsaw. Works Great!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 4, 2021)

Go #TeamGravy!! Nice looking stuff as always Bear. Like you, I absolutely love a good pulled chuck roast. Never tried one in the SV though. Mine are typically in the slow cooker all day. Makes the house smell amazing    We had a similar dinner last night of boneless chuck short ribs, also done in the slow cooker. Our dinner looked much like yours. We were happy campers so I can only guess you're happy x3. Nice job sir.

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I got the "Lipton Onion Soup Mix" Idea from My Friend Chopsaw. Works Great!!


Thats what i really like about this forum, ideas and friends passing ideas back and forth, so thanks to chopsaw also. We use the Lipton Onion Soup Mix also as a dip with sour cream as a veggie and chip/cracker dip, love it
David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> That looks excellant Bear!




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 9, 2021)

It's back online!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Looks good as always bear. I love me some gravy!!



Thank You Much!!
Appreciate That !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

gary s said:


> Dang !!  that looks good
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking sammies bear. I'm still not sold on the SV thing though.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Mr Warren!!
Better not try SV---You'd love it so much, you'd kick yourself for not trying it sooner.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Sure looks tasty. I would have stocked up on chuckies for that $$$.




Thank You Rider!!
I actually got 3 of them (Small ones).
And 2 Eye Rounds (about 8 pounds each).

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

checkdude said:


> That sure looks good,  I must try to use mine more often. Better planing is in order for sure.




Thank You Dude!!
There's just a few things that have to go through my SV!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . 30 hours is right where I like the chucks .



Thank You Rich!!
Yup---I do 30 hours @ 165° for Pulled Chucky Beef.
However I do about 48 hours @ 131°, when I want Chucky to be like Med/Rare Prime Rib.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks great John. Sure beats the can of sardines I just ate.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I believe it. Just reminded me of them because of the horsey sauce.




Gotcha!!
And I love their Horsey Sauce.
If I couldn't get Kelchner's I'd buy Arby's, or make the "Arby's" Clone I found.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Gotcha!!
> And I love their Horsey Sauce.
> If I couldn't get Kelchner's I'd buy Arby's, or make the "Arby's" Clone I found.
> 
> Bear



Yep, Kelchner’s is good stuff. Really like their red/purple horseradish on kielbasa. Will have to look for that Arby’s Horsey sauce clone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Go #TeamGravy!! Nice looking stuff as always Bear. Like you, I absolutely love a good pulled chuck roast. Never tried one in the SV though. Mine are typically in the slow cooker all day. Makes the house smell amazing    We had a similar dinner last night of boneless chuck short ribs, also done in the slow cooker. Our dinner looked much like yours. We were happy campers so I can only guess you're happy x3. Nice job sir.
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert!!
We used to make it in the Crock Pot too, and loved it, however I think we were actually over-cooking in the Crock. That never happens in the SV.
Either way, I've always loved Hot Roast Beef Sammies, since I was just a Kid.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Yep, Kelchner’s is good stuff. Really like their red/purple horseradish on kielbasa. Will have to look for that Arby’s Horsey sauce clone.



Try This:
arbys-horsey-sauce-copycat-recipe.html

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great John. Sure beats the can of sardines I just ate.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Hmmmmm, I got a bunch of cans of Herring in Mustard in my cabinets---'Bout time I eat one!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

thirdeye
 ----Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2021)

F
 Fat Old Guy
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2021)

Hamdrew
 ---Thank You for the Like.
Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## MFL (Apr 16, 2021)

Bear,
Took your advise and my 1st cook with new Sous Vide was chuck roast at 165 deg for 30 hours. Came out perfect! One of the best we've had.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2021)

MFL said:


> Bear,
> Took your advise and my 1st cook with new Sous Vide was chuck roast at 165 deg for 30 hours. Came out perfect! One of the best we've had.




That's Great, MFL !!!
Thanks for letting me know.
Now if you want a Chuck that is like Prime Rib, Try another chuck At 131° for 48 hours. You won't believe it !!!
Check this one out:
Chucky 50 hours. (By Far My Best Tender Sliced Chucky)


Bear


----------



## jmusser (Apr 28, 2021)

After following Bear's 50 hour cooks a few times, I just threw a chucky in to pull. Feeling pretty confident with Bear's awesome directions. Always appreciate sir!


----------

